# Comando electrónico de guiñes.



## Zzalo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hola.

Se que es una molestia cuando aparece un newbie con preguntas de como hacer ciertas cosas, y por eso me disculpo por adelantado.


Mi idea es cambiar los comando de luces de mi moto por unos que son retroiluminados o iluminados, como se diga. Los comando de luces son de la Bajaj Guerrero y son de mucha más calidad que los que tengo puestos.



El problema surge que ésta moto trabaja con una unidad de control (BCU) y éste maneja los guiñes.
A diferencia de los  guiñes comunes que trabajan mecánicamente, este BCU desactiva los guiñes a través de un sensor magnético (Sensor Hall- Unidad SCB) que manda una señal cuando se endereza la rueda delantera o presionando nuevamente la tecla del guiñe, ya sea para el mismo lado o para el lado contrario.



Es por ellos que necesito un reemplazo para este "BCU". Lo que necesitaría seria un circuito que pueda controlar los guiñes.

La idea es que al presionar la tecla del guiñe hacia uno de los lados los active, y que al presionarlo nuevamente los desactive.


Espero sus respuestas.

Muchas Gracias.


----------

